

Ask HN: Does this idea have any potential ? - rajatmehta1

I created one site while learning Flex and just put it up online at www.yawtv.com , i know the ui sucks but first come first i want to know does online video sites have any potential to make money without facing any copyright issues (specially when you are just an independent developer and your site is based on youtube).I also wanted to extend this idea hence started making http://www.yawtv.com/twittertv/TwitterTV_fs.swf (still developing this so has lotsa bugs).I read about what happened to totlol.com (at one point it was generating lots of traffic), sites like them have lots of potential i think.Consider this if i collect all the yoga videos or how to videos and create a channel dedicated to that with videos well categorized then i am sure it will generate traffic but how to make money from it as Youtube won't allow to put ads if nothing else is there on the page.
Please give suggestions and how i can improve this site or this idea or change it altogether.
======
markchristian
I think YouTube Leanback has this covered: <http://www.youtube.com/leanback>

